
Show HN: Hellonext.co – Extremely simple customer feedback tool - goddamnsteve
https://hellonext.co
======
goddamnsteve
I just launched my side project, hellonext.co; an extremely simple product
that allows your customers to provide feedback/feature requests and upvote
existing ones;

As a product owner, I'm trying to see if this can help product managers set
their roadmap with the data the receive from hellonext; I'm looking for beta
users, and people from r/Entrepreneur can avail free subscription for the
first one year. If you think there is something missing in the platform,
please provide your feedback at
[https://hellonext.co/feedback](https://hellonext.co/feedback)

As a customer, you can maintain one single account and follow multiple
products that you use and give them feedback before or after you buy the
product; and you get regular updates about the changes in the feedback/feature
you requested;

P.S.: Trying to build out a better landing page though. But I'm sure you can
get a sense of the product once you sign up. :)

